# How many rides do you all get a day now?



## Jack Nelson (Oct 19, 2014)

Just curious, but how many hours a day are you guys driving? With the new fee and all the new drivers I can't decide if it's still worth it. Probably different in every city, but anyone know about LA? Or if lyft is any better in terms of hours per day you're actually driving?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I typically shoot for $150-$200/day (net). That typically means 12-15 rides a day.


----------



## Uberette (Oct 16, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I typically shoot for $150-$200/day (net). That typically means 12-15 rides a day.


How many hours of driving is that?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

On average, about 6.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jack Nelson said:


> Just curious, but how many hours a day are you guys driving? With the new fee and all the new drivers I can't decide if it's still worth it. Probably different in every city, but anyone know about LA? Or if lyft is any better in terms of hours per day you're actually driving?


I usually drive 4-5 hours or until I make $150-$200. On a good day I'll hit my quota in 2 hours. DC market by the way!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> I usually drive 4-5 hours or until I make $150-$200. On a good day I'll hit my quota in 2 hours. DC market by the way!


Is that Uber's definition of "make" or is that net of commission, gas and the others?


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Is that Uber's definition of "make" or is that net of commission, gas and the others?


Before gas, Ubers cut, etc.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Phew, thanks for clarifying; I had just entered DC into Google Maps to get distance and my arrival time.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Phew, thanks for clarifying; I had just entered DC into Google Maps to get distance and my arrival time.


Lol!


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

I've never had a day above $148 (combined Lyft/Uber). Wish I was in a different market after seeing some of the numbers above. The hours I'm out there aren't the best (10AM-6PM+) but I've had quite a few $30-50 days over the course of 8 hours. Depressing.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

haohmaru said:


> I've never had a day above $148 (combined Lyft/Uber). Wish I was in a different market after seeing some of the numbers above. The hours I'm out there aren't the best (10AM-6PM+) but I've had quite a few $30-50 days over the course of 8 hours. Depressing.


I'm sorry to hear that man, you'd love the DC market we pretty much surge all day every day.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> I usually drive 4-5 hours or until I make $150-$200. On a good day I'll hit
> my quota in 2 hours. DC market by the way!


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

20 - 25 if I put in a min. of 8 hours, need 9 to hit the 25+ mark.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that man, you'd love the DC market we pretty much surge all day every day.


I'm in the DC area and I haven't had that type of luck..... I can be right in the middle of a surge area and get NO PINGS and as soon as the surge ends, get a request... Now granted, I only drive part-time but my experience hasn't been nearly as "fruitful" as yours.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jack Nelson said:


> Just curious, but how many hours a day are you guys driving? With the new fee and all the new drivers I can't decide if it's still worth it. Probably different in every city, but anyone know about LA? Or if lyft is any better in terms of hours per day you're actually driving?


If it doesn't pay for one ride it won't pay for more rides.

I usually do between 20-45 fares in a 12-14 hour day and yes, it takes 14 hours to clock 45 rides and it has to be a VERY busy day and you have to position yourself perfectly for the entire day. And it's still shit for pay on new rates regardless. Definitely below minimum wage when all is said and done. I seriously question the sanity of doing it. Were it not for surge fares I would NOT even bother screwing with it.

So eventually a driver figures out that you have to work, as Uber usually says, the weekends from about noon to 4 in the morning WITH SURGE a decent part of that time to even bother with it. Without surge or too much waiting around for surge I just go home. I am NOT driving those shit hours with drunks and police everywhere without SURGE. It's just another way to go broke.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Before gas, Ubers cut, etc.


That would be "gross". Net is what you "make".


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Britchiq said:


> I'm in the DC area and I haven't had that type of luck..... I can be right in the middle of a surge area and get NO PINGS and as soon as the surge ends, get a request... Now granted, I only drive part-time but my experience hasn't been nearly as "fruitful" as yours.


Dang I have the same luck you have with surges though, I'll be dead center and get a no surge ping


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

haohmaru said:


> I've never had a day above $148 (combined Lyft/Uber). Wish I was in a different market after seeing some of the numbers above. The hours I'm out there aren't the best (10AM-6PM+) *but I've had quite a few $30-50 days over the course of 8 hours.* Depressing.


That's pretty much what a full time X daytime driver faces for Mon-Thurs.


----------

